# worm drive



## lukedogg (Apr 16, 2006)

i need advice on the new riged worm drive. how does it compare to the old mag 77


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

There was a discussion down in the tool section a little while ago. Not sure if anyone had anything to say about that particular worm drive.

Here's the link
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=7367


----------



## lukedogg (Apr 16, 2006)

thanx


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

lukedogg said:


> i need advice on the new riged worm drive. how does it compare to the old mag 77


Drop the rigid dude and go with old faithfull. Rigids saw is not a true worm drive. It is a hypoid geared saw. Meaning it is bathed in oil and thats all. The mag and the orig 77 have the orig worm gear never to be duplicated by sleezy companys trying to make a buck.


----------



## cjc21021 (Mar 27, 2006)

The 77 will last forever :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I own a MAG 77, Ridgid, and a Bosch. Of them all I like the bosch best for sturdiness. But the ridgid seems to run at a higher RPM I think. When I first used it I thought it was just me. But when my brother used it he noticed too. When I bought my ridgid I think I paid 129 or 139 for it. But I would not pay much more, I would just buy the bosch again.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> I own a MAG 77, Ridgid, and a Bosch. Of them all I like the bosch best for sturdiness. But the ridgid seems to run at a higher RPM I think. When I first used it I thought it was just me. But when my brother used it he noticed too. When I bought my ridgid I think I paid 129 or 139 for it. But I would not pay much more, I would just buy the bosch again.


Explained as above you mentioned it ran at high RPM'S It's beacuse it is a hypoid geared saw. I dont mind using Rigid I just prefer SKIL. 

Now if you want a good saw for say siding work only? I would go with the Makita. it handles great in that condition

Skil has the ol faithfull jerk when it starts. I eliminate this by starting it at a angle somewhat to a chop saw and down


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

No comparison, Skill77 or mag77 is the only way to go


----------



## MacIndustries (Apr 20, 2006)

I had 2 sidewinders, a milwaukee and a dewalt before I tried a wormdrive, and let me tell you, I will not use a sidewinder to cut anything again! I bought a HD77 and everything about it was better than a sidewinder, as a matter of fact, I went back the next day and bought a bosch 1677MD just because I found out it was a mag77 with all the bells and whistles:thumbup: So I would recommend the HD77,mag77 or Bosch 1677MD. They are all great saws.


----------



## Shawn (May 11, 2004)

A+Carpenter said:


> Skil has the ol faithfull jerk when it starts. I eliminate this by starting it at a angle somewhat to a chop saw and down


I have a Skill 77 and a Skill 8 1/4.
The saws are so natural to me I have never noticed the "jerk" now I will have to look.

I still don't know how people can use direct drive "Circle Saws".


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

mag77 is a great saw. i have run one going on 11 years. it is still as strong as the day i got it.


----------



## joedonuts (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a Craftsman worm drive for 17 years. It's goes through anything!
It's not a Skill 77 but close i guess.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Nothing quite like a Bigfoot saw...the faithful mag77 modified to handle 10 inch blades...some day, I want the 16 inch Makita...just so I can say I have one.


----------

